# CBT in Spain



## thompker

My partner is 37 yrs old has a 125 scooter and a provisional uk licence, i have been reading that to validate his prov licence he needs to do a CBT test, but he doesnt speak and write spanish! Surely there must be somewhere here that does CBT for expats??


----------



## chris(madrid)

AFAIK - The tests here are in the national language - SPANISH. Does a non english one exist in the UK?


----------



## SteveHall

thompker said:


> My partner is 37 yrs old has a 125 scooter and a provisional uk licence, i have been reading that to validate his prov licence he needs to do a CBT test, but he doesnt speak and write spanish! Surely there must be somewhere here that does CBT for expats??


Why? What language would you like? Arabic and Romanian would be equally useful and yesterday a dictionary was published (Argentinian-Castellano) Made me feel good - sometimes I wonder what on earth an Argentinian friend is talking about. 

A provisional licence is not worth the paper it is written on. Anybody over the age of 17 (?) can apply for one in the UK without ever having sat in a car or ridden a bike under supervision. 

Sorry, I can't help you but he could pop into any driving school and get the facts. If you are in expatshire there will be somebody who can at least tell you what you need to do I am sure. Might not be fluent English but I am sure they'll have somebody who gets by. If you are not on the coast the excellent "Drivinig in Spain" should help.

I would be interested to hear how you get on - good luck.


----------



## DROOBY

thompker said:


> My partner is 37 yrs old has a 125 scooter and a provisional uk licence, i have been reading that to validate his prov licence he needs to do a CBT test, but he doesnt speak and write spanish! Surely there must be somewhere here that does CBT for expats??


I'd imagine best idea is to book one in uk and get a cheap flight out there. It only takes about half a day and you can't really fail.
Though i'm not up on the law here with regards to a CBT it is only a certificate in english you get to allow you to sit a bike test or ride up to a 125 in UK.
Would the cbt be legal in Spain? Not confident


----------



## SunnySpain

CBT test, whats that, Cognitive behavioural therapy test ?

He could just buy a licence, apparently lots of people do it


----------



## DROOBY

Have looked around other forums. General consensus seems to be for riding any no matter the size and you only have a provistional (not reconised in spain) is to do a direct access course in uk this seems to be the easiest/cheaper option if you don't have a good grasp of spanish.
Think my licence cost about £400ish few years ago. Plenty of training schools advertising 4-7 day courses covering training and accomadation


----------



## thompker

SunnySpain said:


> CBT test, whats that, Cognitive behavioural therapy test ?
> 
> He could just buy a licence, apparently lots of people do it


Where from???


----------



## SunnySpain

thompker said:


> Where from???


I don't think they sell them in Mercadona 

You may need to ask about


----------



## SteveHall

..or not bother at all like so many others don't! SUR, diario de Málaga. Noticias y actualidad de Málaga Today


----------



## yamahaowo1

DROOBY said:


> I'd imagine best idea is to book one in uk and get a cheap flight out there. It only takes about half a day and you can't really fail.
> Though i'm not up on the law here with regards to a CBT it is only a certificate in english you get to allow you to sit a bike test or ride up to a 125 in UK.
> Would the cbt be legal in Spain? Not confident


Hi....I run a motorcycle training school here in the rainy non-biking weather area of the west of scotland !!!! was not sure if the cbt would be accepted in Spain so have phoned our chief examiner here and awaiting a reply, basically the law here is the cbt certificate validates the provisional entitlement A on your licence for 2 years allowing you to ride up to a 125cc bike displaying L plates.....If I get any more info I'll let you know!!! Good Luck
Dawn


----------



## thompker

yamahaowo1 said:


> Hi....I run a motorcycle training school here in the rainy non-biking weather area of the west of scotland !!!! was not sure if the cbt would be accepted in Spain so have phoned our chief examiner here and awaiting a reply, basically the law here is the cbt certificate validates the provisional entitlement A on your licence for 2 years allowing you to ride up to a 125cc bike displaying L plates.....If I get any more info I'll let you know!!! Good Luck
> Dawn


Thanks Dawn
My partner is scottish too! yes i was aware of what you wrote, but people are not knowing whether you need one in spain or not, i know a lot of the english lads that speak spanish have done CBT for 50cc.


----------



## chris(madrid)

Getting a 50cc ticket here is EASY - basically it's a PAY up and ride thing. It is NOT a true driving Licence - simply a permit to use a 50cc. It also applies to those AIXAM cars. It's even handed out to 16year olds with very basic preliminaries.

The concept of PROVISIONAL LICENCE here does NOT exist afaik. So what you do is obtain a (valid in all the EU) Class A1 driving licence - A bike licence limited to 125cc. THIS requires some form of exam (at a guess) and I'd strongly suggest you find a driving school and ask them. I'm sure in ex-pat land you'll find a school that speaks English - and they can maybe help with schooling you in the vocabulary needed to take the exams (if as I suspect, these are ONLY in Spanish).

If I understand correctly from the above post - the CBT merely prolongs the provisional status (L plates) - so here is still invalid. The green L plates you see here on private (not driving school) cars/bikes are folk who've passed their test (I believe more recently than 1 , maybe 2 years)- and the L is simply a warning to other users that they're novice drivers. I'm pretty sure you'll be in some trouble if stopped with a provisional licence. The traffic police do know what one is - and in ex-pat areas my guess is they are especially vigilant.

This or you need to do the exam etc in (for example) the UK - get a full licence and then decide whether to ride on a UK licence or convert to a Spanish one.


----------

